# Whey powder shelf life



## scopen261 (Nov 9, 2004)

Greetings folks......

New User here...been reading awhile and you all have helped alot....So thanks..

My question is..Does Whey powder go bad. for example if a 5 lb tub was opened for 4 months or so is the powder still good..

Thanks for any replies..

BTW..I am just lifting recreationally now..looking forward to getting deeper into it..

scopen261


----------



## sawastea (Nov 9, 2004)

Whey protein has a very generous shelf life


----------

